# Checkered Giant Bite Wound



## pamnock (Nov 16, 2009)

I was judging 6-class when a young Checkered nailed my right arm. He left me with a nasty 2 1/2 cm gash and a bruised armwhenhe bit me_through _an Ace bandage I had on my arm for tendonitis (luckily). I probably would have required stitches if I hadn't had my arm wrapped. Two days later, it's still very sore.

Pam


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 16, 2009)

OMG Pam OUCH!!! is the bruising from him??? Neosporin (sp?) and beverages will help lol


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow Pam! He must have been fast to catch you like that. Good thing you had the wrap on your arm. How is the swelling? Ice can help with pain and swelling. 

That's going to be there for a while...


----------



## pamnock (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep - the bruising is from the bite. It was at the end of the day and I was tired. I let my guard down - and BAM!

Pam


----------



## LionheadLady (Nov 16, 2009)

Good thing you had on the ace! I hear those checkered are nasty. I hope it did not win B6C!

I hope it feels better soon!!!


----------



## pamnock (Nov 16, 2009)

*LionheadLady wrote: *


> Good thing you had on the ace! I hear those checkered are nasty. I hope it did not win B6C!
> 
> I hope it feels better soon!!!



Nope - Silver Fox 

Pam


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 16, 2009)

And I heard that wasone AWESOME Silver Fox!!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## LionheadLady (Nov 16, 2009)

I LOVE Silver Foxes! So beautiful with that coat of theirs! 

How did the english lop look? LOL You know I love the elops LOL


----------



## Nela (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh wow ouch! Do you think he bit _because _of the bandage? Gah I was just telling my bf that I couldn't imagine being bitten by a giant with the teeth they have... 

Btw... what is a silver fox?


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 16, 2009)

Not well posed, but this is one of my Silver Fox boys (his face was still a little dark at this age):







This is the fur:







They are 10-12 lbs, fur is longer than an "average" bunny, supposed to resemble Fox fur. Only accepted on one color right now (black), but they used to be found in Blue and some people are working to bring back that color. Another breeder is also working on Chocolate Fox.


----------



## Nela (Nov 16, 2009)

Oooh thank you :rose:What a gorgeous bun! That is a special coat. Wow chocolate fox? I would love to go to a show one time to see them in person :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 16, 2009)

Woooh that looks like it hurt!! 

Emily


----------



## mardigraskisses (Nov 16, 2009)

:shock: What were you doing to him when he bit you?


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 16, 2009)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Yep - the bruising is from the bite. It was at the end of the day and I was tired.* I let my guard down - and BAM!
> *
> Pam


That seems to always be the case when injuries happen, ugh. That looks so incredibly painful. I've gotten bruised like that by a rabbit bite, but to a much lesser extent. Thank goodness for the Ace bandage! I hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 16, 2009)

*LionheadLady wrote: *


> I LOVE Silver Foxes! So beautiful with that coat of theirs!
> 
> How did the english lop look? LOL You know I love the elops LOL



The English Lop looked nice - there was a nice display for 6-class.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Nov 16, 2009)

*mardigraskisses wrote: *


> :shock: What were you doing to him when he bit you?



I went to reach for him to take him out of the hole - he had other ideas. He lunged out of the box and latched onto my arm.

Pam


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 16, 2009)

This might b a silly question but is that a breed trait or just an individual thing???


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 16, 2009)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *mardigraskisses wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :shock: What were you doing to him when he bit you?
> ...


A Flemish Giant did that to Paul Kyle a few years ago. He pulled his arm out and the rabbit was hanging by it's teeth and thrashing! Scarey! And not a nice rabbit!


----------



## pamnock (Nov 16, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> This might b a silly question but is that a breed trait or just an individual thing???



It's both nature and nurture. Some breeds do have a genetic tendency to be more aggressive - especially some of the full arch breeds. Checkereds, Tans, Petites, and Mini Lops are the breeds known to be most aggressive. However, other breeds can also inflict painful bites. A Netherland Dwarf bit my finger down to the bone, and I also received a nasty bite to my hand from a Dutch.

Pam


----------



## LionheadLady (Nov 16, 2009)

Sam Rizzo (I loved him, he was so much fun to write for) said the same thing as you Pam... that the full arched breeds tend to bite... same with the Mini lops... he said that some of the New Zealands were nasty too... He would always tell me the same stories every time I wrote for him... He said he would have pencils to see which Britannia would chop it in 1/2 the quickest & said the REW's were the worst!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 16, 2009)

OK another silly question...what is an arched breed, I tried to look it up so I wouldnt have to ask but was unsuccessful


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 16, 2009)

Thisshould explain all the Body types.

Edited because the thread is not available right now...


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 16, 2009)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *mardigraskisses wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :shock: What were you doing to him when he bit you?
> ...



Yup, I have been on the receiving end of a Grace bite like that... when I had my elbow surgeries the nurses were commenting on how she tore up my skin... those ears go back and I know I better take cover!

Hope you heal quickly...

Denise


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 16, 2009)

YIKES! Guess the Mafia could have a whole section of fuzzy bunny assassins! Those teeth obviously pack a wallop!

I hope your arm heals cleanly Pam, and that the pain meds are good :hug:


----------



## Runestonez (Nov 17, 2009)

Of all the times I have been bitten the worst ones were from two poorly socialized Lionheads...one female and one male. 

Honestly the male was my own fault...I reached past him for his female mate and he was faster than me! He only managed to grab my baby finger...and honestly I wish he'd grabbed something with a bit more meat to it! He almost took off the whole pad of my finger...and the bugger kept and ate part of it! :grumpy:

I must taste aweful because neither bunn bit me again...but wow am I more careful now!:biggrin2:

Danielle


----------



## LionheadLady (Nov 17, 2009)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> Of all the times I have been bitten the worst ones were from two poorly socialized Lionheads...one female and one male.
> 
> Honestly the male was my own fault...I reached past him for his female mate and he was faster than me! He only managed to grab my baby finger...and honestly I wish he'd grabbed something with a bit more meat to it! He almost took off the whole pad of my finger...and the bugger kept and ate part of it! :grumpy:
> 
> ...


OUCH!!!!!


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 17, 2009)

*LionheadLady wrote: *


> *Runestonez wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Of all the times I have been bitten the worst ones were from two poorly socialized Lionheads...one female and one male.
> ...


Not in my case - being a diabetic I must taste sweet as Grace constantly wants to bite me.:biggrin2:

Her full sister and littermate Calliope is a love bun - she loves to be patted and get noserubs... and I can even hold her without her struggling. 

I could see Grace sizing me up as she tucked her ears back for the attack... "Hey lady, I think you definitely need a nose piercing...let me do it for you" and chomping my face if I tried to hold her like her sister...

All that comes to mind is that Monty Python and the Holy Grail scene with the Killer Rabbit of Antioch (I think that is what it was called) - "that's no ordinary rabbit... it's got a vicious streak a mile wide..."

My stepsister told me about some Netherland Dwarves that were nasty... and a girl showing with my sons told us about a Nethie that latched on to her finger so hard she needed stitches....

Pam - hope you feel better...

Denise


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 17, 2009)

OUch, Pam, I don't think I want to get a big bun like that, wowza. I had a small frenchie that got me through my jeans once(he was sitting on my lap.) and even he didn't leave a mark like that! 

Heal up fast!


----------



## katt (Nov 19, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> OK another silly question...what is an arched breed, I tried to look it up so I wouldnt have to ask but was unsuccessful



as bluegiants said, it refers the body of the rabbit.

full-arched breeds are like tans, english spots, brits, rhinelanders, belgian hares, checkerd giants. . . most of the breeds aren't posed (except the brits) instead they are ran up and down the table to be judged. a lot of people say that they are more skittish because they aren't socialized as well, so they will run. . . i had rhinelanders and they were some of the sweetest rabbits i owned. . .

. . . now dwarf hotots, those guys were another story


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 19, 2009)

*katt wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > OK another silly question...what is an arched breed, I tried to look it up so I wouldnt have to ask but was unsuccessful
> ...


I have 2 bucks, love them, they r very sweet..I must b lucky lol


----------



## katt (Nov 19, 2009)

i had some very sweet ones, but i also had equal number of nasty little hotots.

one i remember was so bad, that my brother had to distract him at one side of the cage so i could quickly sneak in and give him food and water. one day my brother wasn't there and i tried doing it on my own. big mistake. . . he lunged, latched, and attacked. he wouldn't let go and ended up ripping my hand up with his teeth before i finally pried him off.

sorry to take over the thread. . . and back on subject. . . it looks terrible pam. . . heal fast


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Nov 23, 2009)

ouchies!

The Flemish I had was very sweet. He loved to lay by you, would follow you around on the porch exc.... BUT if you picked him up that was another story. And when I showed him at the fair, getting him to and from the table was not fun. I carried him in the football hold and he bit my side numerous times the entire way from his cage to the table. got sat on the table and would lick your hand. Was well behaved.

Afterwards picked him up to carry him back to his cage and he continously bit into my side. I had a large line of bites where he absolutely hated to be carried.


----------

